# 2007 Chevy Silverado HD2500 Diesel Overheating



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok I know this question has been asked before but I have a 2007 chevy and its a diesel. Plus there seems to be a bit of conflicting advice. After Walker finally put on my new Western 7.6 plow and spreader I am finding that my truck is running at very high temperatures. If I lower the plow and angle it it reduces a little bit but not nearly enough for me to be comfortable. I do drive in tow/haul mode and that keeps it a bit lower but again it is still high in my oppinion. My transmission digital meter is reading as high as 90. Is this too high? Are there any suggestions on how to reduce the temperature of the engine.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Have Dealer Check it out*



Oasis;455017 said:


> *please Guys I Need Urgent Help With This Issue.*


I would return to dealer.... it's not normal.... if anything it should run below up to normal on the guage. My 2001 has never given me a lick of trouble and has never gotten hot...

My guess you could have some airlock in your system...

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Things to check*



Oasis;454980 said:


> Ok I know this question has been asked before but I have a 2007 chevy and its a diesel. Plus there seems to be a bit of conflicting advice. After Walker finally put on my new Western 7.6 plow and spreader I am finding that my truck is running at very high temperatures. If I lower the plow and angle it it reduces a little bit but not nearly enough for me to be comfortable. I do drive in tow/haul mode and that keeps it a bit lower but again it is still high in my oppinion. My transmission digital meter is reading as high as 90. Is this too high? Are there any suggestions on how to reduce the temperature of the engine.


Fan operation.... are they working ? if so check for an airlock in your cooling system. failing that are you losing any anti-freeze ? if so you have a leaking head gasket... 
With 200,000 working and plowing k's on my 2001 with a full 9' Boss vee plow and 1 yd sander and I have never even seen it get warm....

Perhaps a trip to the dealer is in order... you don't want to take out the head gaskets by over heating it.

Running in tow/haul will increase engine and transmission heat greatly, try running in "D" and see if it helps... also, run with your plow as high as it goes, you will get more air coming under the truck, angle will help with the wind

90c for your trans is a little high, mine runs half that normally in the winter....

Good luck and let us know if you find the fix..

Al


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

shouldnt i be driving in tow/haul considering i travel with a full load of salt in my spreader?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Did you take the cold front off when you put the plow on? 

Raise the plow so its about 6" off the ground.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

What is high temps to you?? 90 degrees is nothing for a transmission! I have ran my above 210 in the summer pulling a skid.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

niederhauser la;455189 said:


> What is high temps to you?? 90 degrees is nothing for a transmission! I have ran my above 210 in the summer pulling a skid.


210 !!!??? it didnt melt together? Time for a bigger cooler and a mag-hytec pan.

90 isnt anything to be worried about though


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Why did you only go with a 7.5 ft. Did Walker in Streetville put it on. I wouldn't worry about it too much, my LMM runs a little warmer then my 02. I never run in tow haul unless I'm pulling or in the lot plowing.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*When needed*



Oasis;455141 said:


> shouldnt i be driving in tow/haul considering i travel with a full load of salt in my spreader?


I only use it as needed, such as being fully over loaded with sand/salt
and starting from a dead stop on inclines, once I am up to traffic speed I switch it off until I need it again. I am a owner operator so I don't tend to work my old gal too hard if I can help it

Goodluck

Al


----------



## Half - Bucket (Nov 15, 2007)

*over heating*

I think there something wrong with the truck. I had a chevy 04 with 6.6 duramax 3500 dually dump truck 8.5 western, henderson tailgate spreader 5 ton of salt , run about 195 to 200 degree's up and down the road all day long


----------



## Half - Bucket (Nov 15, 2007)

*tow / hall mode*

if you haulling any weight that so that you need difference shift points and creates back presure to help stop truck like a jake brake on semi


----------



## Half - Bucket (Nov 15, 2007)

*traveling with the plow*

it needs to be about 8" to 10" up, to slam the air on the road so then it bounces up behind the plow then goes into the truck


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

NBI Lawn;455198 said:


> 210 !!!??? it didnt melt together? Time for a bigger cooler and a mag-hytec pan.
> 
> 90 isnt anything to be worried about though


210 .... NUTS! Trans fluid life drops drastically around 200. Do some google search on tci. It has a nice rule of thumb. I know on the new body style 2500hd somewhere above 200 the engine power gets lowered.

Trans 90-180 depends on what your doing. Engine temp ... make sure you have the large fan clutch.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

I still say that if someone made an after market foil like what Blizzard makes (or made), they would make a killing. It is just too simple and cheap.


----------



## shaltac (Jul 4, 2007)

What are you thinking is high for the engine? If your tranny is only getting to 90deg F then you are on the cold side, if you are talking 90deg C then you are talking 194 F and that is a little on the warm side. Neither is too horrible. I'm running with an 8' plow and the upper (grill only) winter cover. It's been up to 40deg and my gauges run the same as if it was a 90deg summer day and I'm running unloaded.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

shaltac;455490 said:


> If your tranny is only getting to 90deg F then you are on the cold side, if you are talking 90deg C then you are talking 194 F and that is a little on the warm side.


Good catch, I didnt notice he was from Canada.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

NBI Lawn;455161 said:


> Did you take the cold front off when you put the plow on?
> 
> Raise the plow so its about 6" off the ground.


i hate sounding stupid, but whats a cold front?


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

NBI Lawn;455506 said:


> Good catch, I didnt notice he was from Canada.


Sorry i should have specified that ya im a tymusic so its 90 C


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Oasis;455819 said:


> Sorry i should have specified that ya im a tymusic so its 90 C


and the name is Adam or Oasis "I hate HE" sorry a quirk


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Half - Bucket;455394 said:


> it needs to be about 8" to 10" up, to slam the air on the road so then it bounces up behind the plow then goes into the truck


so not at max high position?


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Half - Bucket;455364 said:


> I think there something wrong with the truck. I had a chevy 04 with 6.6 duramax 3500 dually dump truck 8.5 western, henderson tailgate spreader 5 ton of salt , run about 195 to 200 degree's up and down the road all day long


Ok i guess i should have mentioned Im tymusic. My transmission usually runs at about 55-60C which is about 125F but with the plow and spreader im spiking like 80-90 which is upwards of about 195F. Is this high for transmission temperature?


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

The weird thing is though that the analog temperature gauge for the coolant doesnt spike or very rarely........? if the snow slows down a bit i will have to make a doctors appointment for the beast.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*195 f is hot not warm*



Oasis;455823 said:


> Ok i guess i should have mentioned Im tymusic. My transmission usually runs at about 55-60C which is about 125F but with the plow and spreader im spiking like 80-90 which is upwards of about 195F. Is this high for transmission temperature?


As someone has already stated, tranny oil breaks down after 180 f... I have a great friend who builds high performance trainsmissions for most of the top pro drag racers and is going on 20 yrs in the tranny biz......... he swears if you keep your tranny oil clean and between 140-170 F you will never hurt it no matter how hard you work it... heat is enemy #1 to transmissions.

I run trans temp guages on all my vehicles including my Kubota...

Good luck with it... hope it all works out.... did your truck have the GM Plow Prep Package ??

Al


----------



## rmartini27 (Dec 15, 2007)

*overheating fix*

all of your over heating problems will be solved by installing a oversized, or two electric fans in place of your stock fans. i have a 94 gmc 2500 hd. the lower shroud broke after ordering one online that didn't fit, i installed a large electric fan the truck hasn't overheated since


----------



## hadley-plow-guy (Dec 18, 2007)

If it isn't blowing water from over heating I wouldn't worry to much. But I would check for air in the system somewhere. I always put a 3 or 4 core radiator in a plow truck. Along with an aux trans cooler that goes in front of the radiator. The problem I usually have is not enough heat when not plowing and just going down the road with the plow off. But when plowing it's right in the 190 deg zone. And plowing with an auto trans is convenient but I prefer a manual because it won't get hot and don't have to worry about it. But changing the clutch every 3 yrs isn't very convenient either. Pros and cons, pros and cons.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have an 07 LBZ 300 cab and chassis. Blizzard 810 with v box never goes over 200 on engine temps, and 175 on tranny. I use tow haul all the time. Do you have a snow deflector of the plow? If not try one, seems to make a huge difference IMO.
Dino


----------



## thebosshodges (Dec 23, 2007)

My 2007 3500 silverado was doing the same thing.
my solution was blizzards air foil.http://www.blizzardplows.com/products.accessories.asp
you can make one for your plow its simple, cheap and works.
instantly dropped temps 25%


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

is there a meyer airfoil


----------

